# Charlie Cat!!



## LittleAlfie (May 9, 2010)

Here are some pictures of Charlie Cat who we rescued on monday! Have attached them to the bottom of the thread.

First one if Charlie hiding behind the blinds, and the second one is Charlie and Alfie meeting. Will post more when i get them!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

He's a good looking chap.How are they getting on


----------



## LittleAlfie (May 9, 2010)

Alfies being so good with him, comes up to him and sniffs him out. But Charlie doesnt want to know, sometimes he lets him sniff, other times he hisses and swipes at him. Sometimes i think were making progress, other times not. But its early days yet!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Very early days ,hope it continues so well.:thumbup:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

gorgeous cats , great names ( we also have an alfie and a charlie) and before you know it they will be the best of buddies wreaking havoc on your home ........good luck............CHRIS.:thumbup:


----------



## LittleAlfie (May 9, 2010)

We're having a bit of trouble identifying the breed of Charlie, his eyes are slanted so not like a typical british shorthair...any ideas?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

LittleAlfie said:


> We're having a bit of trouble identifying the breed of Charlie, his eyes are slanted so not like a typical british shorthair...any ideas?


any chance of a better pic of his face and of his body (dont have to be in the same pic )he does appear to have big ears:001_cool:


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## LittleAlfie (May 9, 2010)

Thanks 

Added another pic of his body to this post, dont know if you can see it properly, if not ill take another one in a bit. He's sleeping on my shoulder at the minute. lol


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sorry it is a bit of a dark blob(thats sounds so cheeky)cant really see much


----------



## LittleAlfie (May 9, 2010)

Thought so, and yeah i call him furball hahaa!! Ill get a better one of him. He's sleeping at the moment, making time of the peace i have lol!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

sooooo cute i love his moustash and Alfie is gorgeous too

viv xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## LittleAlfie (May 9, 2010)

Heres another pic of his body.... Cant get a decent picture of him, as he doesnt stay still long enough.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sorry I'm stumped .His ears have a look of oriental and poss his eyes are slightly slanted but not sure.


----------



## LittleAlfie (May 9, 2010)

Yeah its like hes got the body of a BSH, but Oriental face lol. His tail isnt as long as Alfies, Alfies is huge, and whips, whereas Charlie has a whippit tail


----------



## LittleAlfie (May 9, 2010)

This is how Charlie has grown up.... Big boy now!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hasnt he grown into a charmer :thumbup:Love the Charlie Chaplin moustache :lol::lol:


----------



## Emma32 (Jun 21, 2009)

I have a cat called Charlie too 
Your Charlie is lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Malorey (Jan 25, 2011)

Charlie is adorable!


----------



## LittleAlfie (May 9, 2010)

Here is another one, of a very startled Charlie....


----------

